# Good Quiet air compressor



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

I need to get a very quiet air compressor as my shop in garage attached to house and noise is an big issue. I currently have a pancake Mastercraft (Canadian) air compressor but the tip of the nailer broke so I'm taking it back - looking to switch to a quieter model. I love this thing so it is a bit upsetting but need to solve the noise issue -Any advice?
Anyone had luck somehow decreasing the decibels on a compressor?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Fudwrecker said:


> I need to get a very quiet air compressor as my shop in garage attached to house and noise is an big issue. I currently have a pancake Mastercraft (Canadian) air compressor but the tip of the nailer broke so I'm taking it back - looking to switch to a quieter model. I love this thing so it is a bit upsetting but need to solve the noise issue -Any advice?
> Anyone had luck somehow decreasing the decibels on a compressor?


If your compressor is oil less, it will be noisier than one that is oil lubed. Besides that, maybe you could install some insulation on the wall behind the compressor, as long as you don't restrict air flow for intake and cooling.












 







.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

I may be wrong; I think the quietest compressor is the screw type, but rather expensive.


----------



## wmodavis (Dec 26, 2010)

Enclose it in a sound insulated enclosure to attenuate the noise.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Fudwrecker said:


> I need to get a very quiet air compressor as my shop in garage attached to house and noise is an big issue


 
Thats just no fun what so ever.:thumbdown: This issue would shut me down.:furious: My compresser is no match compaired to some of the other machines I have in the shop. I say, buy a box of ear plugs for the home dewellers...:thumbsup:


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

I've never heard a compressor that I would consider "quiet". But I suppose that could be pretty subjective. I agree with the above posts about a sound insulated wall or enclosure. Good luck, and let us know if you really do find a quiet one.

--Matt


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This is the closest thing to a quiet air compressor that I have ever seen.







:laughing::laughing:


Seriously though, I've never seen or heard an air compressor that wasn't loud as all . My entire shop is insulated for fire and sound and I keep my small compressor in the "attic" of my shop, with an on/off switch down below in the working area. The hose runs through a small hole in the ceiling. This makes it so that the compressor is hardly heard in the shop while it is running. The problem is, in the winter, the oil in the compressor gets so cold and thick that I can't run the compressor at all without bringing it down out of the "attic" and letting the oil warm up. My point in that the enclosure with the sound insulation sounds like your best bet in this scenario.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

> Seriously though, I've never seen or heard an air compressor that wasn't loud as all . My entire shop is insulated for fire and sound and I keep my small compressor in the "attic" of my shop, with an on/off switch down below in the working area. The hose runs through a small hole in the ceiling. This makes it so that the compressor is hardly heard in the shop while it is running. The problem is, in the winter, the oil in the compressor gets so cold and thick that I can't run the compressor at all without bringing it down out of the "attic" and letting the oil warm up. My point in that the enclosure with the sound insulation sounds like your best bet in this scenario.


 
Risking to get off topic here (I'm sorry) but, Kenbo? Have you tried electric heat tape? Rap it around the bottom of the cylinder and keep that puppy in the attic:thumbsup:


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I found one of these Porter Cable compressors at a yard sale for $25.
It is very quiet, and only weighs 20#'s.
Not something you would want for the shop. It would take a long time to fill a large tank. It's a great comp. to do small trim jobs.
Amazon.com: Senco PC1010 1-Horsepower Peak 1-Gallon Compressor: Home Improvement


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

Well thanks everyone as usual - great advice and comments


I did a crash course in Air compressors yesterday and decided on the MAC Kit - 

http://www.makita.ca/index2.php?event=tool&id=381


and picked it up last night.

So far have not had a chance to break it and run it - so fingers are crossed that it will meet my wife noise requirements.
It certainly meets my requirements and has some great reviews - pretty heavy but built to last. 

Thanks CM for the Oil comment, not only does oil make them quieter but it also gives them a much longer life over a oil-less model - I suspect the oil-less model also gets louder over time - this one runs about 80 Decibels which as you all say is still loud (noisy street/home stereo) - but most machines do not even state their Decibel level (as probably not a selling feature!). 80 decibels is the start of the hearing damage range.

There was some GM compressors called ultra quiet but the reviews were not good. Curious if anyone has or has used one of these.

I also have the cold issue like Kenbo so may have to build a insulated box for that reason, just may have to craft sooner if 80 Decibels does not make the cut!

thanks again everyone - I will let you know how it works out

One final question - is a air compressor supposed to lose pressure if you are not using it (but have tools attached?) or is it possible I had a leak in my old one as if I left it on it would kick in every 5 Min's or so.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't see the post I put up about this yesterday, but you guys hit it pretty well... I did want to add one thing...

You may want to enclose the compressor in a baffled, breathable cabinet that is lined with something like Speaker box carpet to cut way down on noise. A colleague of mine is a big car guy, and his wife is noise sensitive as is yours. He is building one of those around an upright 30 gallon oil filled compressor. I think it's a Craftsman Profressional model... Anyway point being, the box, with the baffle will hold MOST of the sound in, Not all, but enough to make a huge difference...

I am guessing you don't do much planing or jointing by machine then. Those machines are LOUD compared to any compressor I have been around...

Just FWIW, My HF 8 gallon oil lubed cheapie is plenty loud in the shop, but by the time it gets through the wall into the house, it sounds like a fridge cycling. Not nothing, but not much more than a whisper... Just white noise you know?

If noise intrusion into the house is going to be a problem, that is yet another reason to jam as much insulation in your shop as you can fit... Not only will your work environment be more comfortable, but folks in the house will be more comfy as well...


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

You got a bad leak if your pressure drops that rapidly. Try disconnecting the tools and hose. Also, most have an on/off switch. If you still have leaks after disconnecting tool turn off until needed again.
Tom


----------



## Patrick. (Jul 11, 2011)

dbhost said:


> You may want to enclose the compressor in a baffled, breathable cabinet that is lined with something like Speaker box carpet to cut way down on noise.


Straight speaker box carpet wont do much of anything (its usually felt-like and thin). What you are probably thinking of is Dynamat or a similar sound-deadening material used in vehicles. That would work really well but it can be pretty expensive. A different option would be a box with double-layer ply/MDF. The primary objective is to get more mass between the noise-producing device and the people hearing it. A dense material like MDF should pretty dramatically cut down on observable noise.


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

TomC said:


> You got a bad leak if your pressure drops that rapidly. Try disconnecting the tools and hose. Also, most have an on/off switch. If you still have leaks after disconnecting tool turn off until needed again.
> Tom


 
The loud one I took back seemed to kick in regularly if I did not turn it off - I checked connections etc - but there was nothing obvious -
so I was suspecting some kind of slow leak. hoping that is the case because I think i was the irregular sound blasting out of the garage when it kicked in - I'm hoping my new one will not do this


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

Questions were asked almost 10 years ago. OP likely found his issue and a quiet one by now.

Good info though.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

more spam proving old threads should be locked


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

toolminer said:


> Sharing the experience that I gained while around with these compressors 🙂.


Toolminer - the forum has had problems recently with spammers replying to old posts. It is a red flag. In the future it would be best to start a new thread or participating in a current topic of discussion. 

Thank you for sharing your experience on compressors.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

He was banned and is gone.


----------

